# Any value?



## acpeacemaker (Jun 7, 2011)

Hey, I was wondering if anyone could tell me if these had any value? (I have a couple of lbs.) I couldn't get anything off google with the numbers, and my only computer right now is my smart phone. Thank you


----------



## element47 (Jun 7, 2011)

They're 1991 chips, if that helps.


----------



## Goldwasser (Jun 7, 2011)

acpeacemaker said:


> Hey, I was wondering if anyone could tell me if these had any value? (I have a couple of lbs.) I couldn't get anything off google with the numbers, and my only computer right now is my smart phone. Thank you




That looks like RAM, and currently I will pay you $14 a pound for it. Let me know if you are interested in selling them.

[email protected]


----------



## acpeacemaker (Jun 7, 2011)

Goldwasser said:


> acpeacemaker said:
> 
> 
> > Hey, I was wondering if anyone could tell me if these had any value? (I have a couple of lbs.) I couldn't get anything off google with the numbers, and my only computer right now is my smart phone. Thank you
> ...


. Thank you Chris. I might get at you soon on these as I still have the pile building. Just a note the fingers are not gold on these. It looks like the sun gave some of them a yellow tone. Andrew


----------



## Goldwasser (Jun 7, 2011)

acpeacemaker said:


> Goldwasser said:
> 
> 
> > acpeacemaker said:
> ...




Thanks for the heads up on the fingers. That is just fine, the price is still good. I cannot say how long it will remain at $14 however.

[email protected]


----------



## eeTHr (Jun 7, 2011)

It looks like these boards don't have fingers. The little stubby pads that are where the fingers would be are too short to plug into anything.

Either the fingers were cut off, nice and straight, with a fine toothed saw, or the leads which are portruding up from the other side of the board, and soldered, went to some kind of plug connector, which is now gone.

:?:


----------



## jimdoc (Jun 7, 2011)

They weren't chopped, I have come across lots like that.

Jim


----------



## acpeacemaker (Jun 7, 2011)

jimdoc said:


> They weren't chopped, I have come across lots like that.
> 
> Jim


I'll take a picture of how they fit into there spots when I get home. Your right they weren't chopped.


----------



## glorycloud (Jun 7, 2011)

They're not cut off - just older 30 pin memory from 286 systems
or from memory boards.


----------



## acpeacemaker (Jun 7, 2011)

I could see why you might think they're cut off though.


----------



## eeTHr (Jun 8, 2011)

I was certainly wrong about that. Their shape and the fact that they aren't gold plated threw me.


----------



## glorycloud (Jun 8, 2011)

What did you do with the 286 processor? It may be a black AMD PLCC
or an Intel. Folks as some $$ for some odd ones on fleabay and it may
be worth more than what you might get per pound if you leave it on 
the board. 8)


----------



## acpeacemaker (Jun 8, 2011)

glorycloud said:


> What did you do with the 286 processor? It may be a black AMD PLCC
> or an Intel. Folks as some $$ for some odd ones on fleabay and it may
> be worth more than what you might get per pound if you leave it on
> the board. 8)


Hmmm...I. already took everything off the board. These two were sitting side by side.....and the other is a I486 I depopulated along with it.


----------



## macfixer01 (Jun 9, 2011)

acpeacemaker said:


> glorycloud said:
> 
> 
> > What did you do with the 286 processor? It may be a black AMD PLCC
> ...




Those are old 30-pin SIMM's or single inline memory modules. The chips on them are each 1 Megabit by 1 bit. So 8 chips = 1 Megabyte. They were made with or without a 9th chip for a parity bit depending on the application.

macfixer01


----------

